# Is there an iOS browser that lets me toggle JavaScript on a per-site basis?



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been using iOS Safari without javascript for a while and overall it's a net plus. Combined with automatic reader mode my mobile browsing experience is a lot better. But some sites basically don't work without javascript, like YouTube for instance (y'know, when you open links that lead to YouTube but you don't want to exit out of your current app to go to the YouTube app).

On my computer I can just toggle JavaScript for each individual site by adding each one to a whitelist, but I haven't found a way to do this in any iOS browser. Even worse, Safari makes you go all the way into the Settings app to turn JavaScript on and off. The "Brave" browser at least lets you toggle scripts in a quick menu within the app.


----------



## CarlDox (Jul 24, 2018)

Try FF or GC.
Safari is not good even it's iOS based.


----------

